# Credit Checking



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Quick question...

Does anyone know which lenders, banks, credit card companies etc use which of the main Credit Reference Agencies?

I just wonder who uses Experian, who uses Equifax etc...

Its not important - I don't want any credit right now, but I happened to notice I have an "excellent" (970/1000) reference on one, but an "average" reference on another. Obviously they use slightly different criteria, so in future, I'd obviously prefer to deal with companies that have access to the "better" score until I get on the Electoral Role etc. (moved house last Oct, never got around to changing the electoral role entry etc.)

I was surprised to see such a difference...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Not too helpful I know but how do you check your ratings then?

Guy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Not too helpful I know but how do you check your ratings then?
> 
> Guy


You can get a full credit report (not just a score) online - for instance with www.creditexpert.co.uk

Very handy to check that all is well...

Mine uncovered a dodgy neighbour (or possibly a simple typo on their application) who used my address for a utility bill - but slightly more worryingly, a case of attempted fraud by a friend of mine who looked after my house last year. Neither of these appear to be damaging my credit reference, but I'm particularly disappointed with the latter one. The CIFAS data says that they can't be used by a lender to refuse credit, but may mean a more thorough check is done instead. Thanks, mate... :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jampot- your X mate wants agood kicking :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I've ust signed up to Experian.com


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Not too helpful I know but how do you check your ratings then?
> ...


Do you still see this so called friend?     :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

thehornster said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Not regularly...


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Does anyone know which lenders, banks, credit card companies etc use which of the main Credit Reference Agencies?
> 
> ...


Just recieved an experian report and it list's the following companies that have searched it's data base. Abby B/S, Audi finance, Citi C/C, Halifax C/C, American express, Morgan stanley C/C, Mint C/C, Barclaycard, Orange PCS, Black horse finance, First National finance, HFC Bank, Nationwide B/S, Vodafone, GE Capitol bank, Nova Retail finance, Ikano finance, MBNA Bank. These searches are over quite a long time scale. It also list's anyone who is deemed to be linked to me by financial association which i didnt know they did before recieving the report.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...
> ...


Yup - its quite amazing what detail they hold.

You can query financial associations if you don't HAVE any associations... my friend, for instance, isn't listed as one.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

The reason i sent for the report in the first place is that the Abby wanted to know why i still owed Â£33000 to Audi finance as well as the amount borrowed for my A4. I never borrowed Â£33000!. And the amount that was borrowed was settled in full. As luck would have it i still have the settlement letter despite a house move and three years in which to lose it. The abby went ahead and remortgaged my property but it explains why some credit/c declined.I would advise anyone that can be bothered to send for their report.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

The thing I found useful about Credit Expert is the alerts... I had 4 or 5 come up a few weeks ago... someone just moved into the house round the corner, which is one number removed from mine and had managed to get their address wrong...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Do you have to pay a monthly subscription?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly subscription?


Â£49.99 a year.... prolly not worth doing as a general thing but useful if you are doing a lot of financial changes and you want to get regular reports.. for this you get the alerts plus unlimited creditcheck reports... for example I found that Northern Rock had miskeyed the amount of the remortgage and added 150k!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Free 30 day trial...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yes, Tim, but sometimes these things take longer than 30days.... and you can't do a second free trial later!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> yes, Tim, but sometimes these things take longer than 30days.... and you can't do a second free trial later!


I have 

They had to scrub my details from the system so I could redo it. It had been a couple of years though...

Think I'll retain my subscription tho. Very useful.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who'd have thought it - JampoTT - you are actually of some use after-all.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Who'd have thought it - JampoTT - you are actually of some use after-all.


Pah...


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like we all have been reading the same article, if not you may find this of some help 
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cgi-bi ... 5056,23650,


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Johnwx said:


> Looks like we all have been reading the same article, if not you may find this of some help
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cgi-bi ... 5056,23650,


Actually no... but I'll give it a read. Ta 

But nobody has yet answered my original question - is there a reference list anywhere as to which financial organisations use which Credit Agency for checking?


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

JampoTT as to your original question I do not know if such a list exists but the forum at the the money saving expert is very useful. May well pay you to sign up and post the question there.
Then they can also enjoy you sense of humor :wink:


----------



## harrisonpeter (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been looking for the internet for this kind of information.
I'm happy Google brought me here. My questions were answered.
Thank you guys.


----------

